
Ask HN: Any Example of a Good TUI (Text User Interface) You Would Recommend? - rixed
Every now and then I question the value of text user interfaces over web user interfaces over native user interfaces. To fuel this neverending quest for the perfect UI, I&#x27;m wondering what great TUI others have encountered and would recommend, and why.<p>So, what&#x27;s your favorite TUI?
======
smush
Also interested to hear this. I'll start with my admittedly limited
perspective:

I started with a Win 95 computer so I cannot claim to have loads of experience
with with TUIs even though I love the idea of text-focused UIs that can be
memorized. The idea of say an IBM POS terminal where workers can key items at
a blistering rate without even looking at the screen (or the Bloomberg
Terminal recently discussed in a recent HN entry).

I can say, things like DOS's EDIT mode, Deskmate
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DeskMate](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DeskMate)),
or the old LCARS 24 clock/shell were always a pleasure to learn and made
keyboard function keys, erm, "great again".

I now try to design my own little helper applications to conform to a
keyboard-first role, where the mouse is a fully supported sidecar but not a
required feature. I'm happy when I can get an application to be as easy to use
with memorized keyboard shortcuts or sequences as with Mouse Keys.

------
EvanAnderson
Borland's Turbo Vision was very nice:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbo_Vision](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbo_Vision)

